# Rare MBTI+Enneagram combinations



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

I've been looking for uncommon MBTI+Enneagram combinations, and so far I've found mostly various forum threads (here on PerC and in some other places). I know timeless included cognitive functions in his Enneagram articles (and I'm really glad that he did) - I found this article, too. But I'm still interested in knowing more 

Is your combination rare? Or maybe do you know someone with uncommon MBTI+Ennea combination? Do you think that certain combinations are impossible?

(I guess I can post 3 least common Enneatypes for each MBTI type on PerC, taken from the sticky)
ENFJ: 5, 8, 1
ENFP: 1, 5, 8
ENTJ: 9, 2, 4
ENTP: 1, 2, 6
ESFJ: 8, 5, 7
ESFP: 5, 1, 8
ESTJ: 4, 5, 7
ESTP: 4, 1, 9
INFJ: 7, 8, 3
INFP: 8, 3, 1
INTJ: 7, 2, 4
INTP: 2, 8, 1
ISFJ: 8, 7, 3
ISFP: 8, 3, 1
ISTJ: 7, 2, 3
ISTP: 1, 2, 4


----------



## Sherod 88 (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm an ENFP and I think my second type is 1 . :/ I use to be very critical of people but then again I could've been stressed. Hmmm


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

My dad's a core 7 and he tested as ESTJ, though I rest on EXTJ for him until further testing is conducted.


----------



## treeghost (Apr 2, 2011)

I know two ENTPs who are 6's with a 5 wing, I believe. I also met an ENFP 5w4 and he admitted that it was rare too. I don't think anyone combination is impossible though, although rare, yes.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

@Rhee is an ISTJ 3.


----------



## Inky (Dec 2, 2008)

My enneagram type is 3w2-1w2-7w6. The effect of the 1 and the double 2 wing initially made it difficult for me to discover my MBTI type, because I'm often perfectionistic to the point of seeming like a judger, and a little too people-pleasing to seem like a thinker. Most people IRL see me as a feeler, actually. Cognitive functions cleared the mess.

My brother is an ENTJ 4w3. It's quite interesting because while he has the typical ENTJ directness and is obviously an extrovert, he has less of that "definite" aura about him and is far more emotionally expressive and volatile, which I don't usually see in other ENTJs.

I think any combination is possible, only some are less likely.


----------



## emerald sea (Jun 4, 2011)

my best friend is an ISTP type 4 - unusual combination, but it does fit her.


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

ENTP sixes are actually pretty common: I'd say the least common enneatypes would be 1, 2, and 4. Other than that, nice list!


----------



## CataclysmSolace (Mar 13, 2012)

aconite said:


> I've been looking for uncommon MBTI+Enneagram combinations, and so far I've found mostly various forum threads (here on PerC and in some other places). I know timeless included cognitive functions in his Enneagram articles (and I'm really glad that he did) - I found this article, too. But I'm still interested in knowing more
> 
> Is your combination rare? Or maybe do you know someone with uncommon MBTI+Ennea combination? Do you think that certain combinations are impossible?
> 
> ...


I find it interesting that ISTJs and INTJs only have one rare enneagram combination. Also, that ISFPs and INFPs are the same type. Lastly, ISTPs and ENTPs differ by one type also. Anyways, just thought I'd speak my mind and say the _interesting_​ things.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Inky said:


> My enneagram type is 3w2-1w2-7w6. The effect of the 1 and the double 2 wing initially made it difficult for me to discover my MBTI type, because I'm often perfectionistic to the point of seeming like a judger, and a little too people-pleasing to seem like a thinker. Most people IRL see me as a feeler, actually. Cognitive functions cleared the mess.
> 
> My brother is an ENTJ 4w3. It's quite interesting because while he has the typical ENTJ directness and is obviously an extrovert, he has less of that "definite" aura about him and is far more emotionally expressive and volatile, which I don't usually see in other ENTJs.
> 
> I think any combination is possible, only some are less likely.


Patrick Stewart is another ENTJ 4w3


----------



## Enfpleasantly (Mar 5, 2012)

I have a 1w2 fix and it's so strong, I have considered the order 714 over 741, but 4w5 is very accurate for me as well. I actually think people put too much emphasis on the "judging" aspects of type 1. I personally relate my 1 fix to my Fi. This is because my Fi consists of my subjective values which I often see as "right" or even "truth". I do know that I shouldn't mix the two theories, but I can't help it...my Ne always links things and I'm always trying to find patterns, so I can't not link them, haha.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

My theory is this: MBTI is innate, or close enough to being innate that it will not be influenced by our parents or environment, we are who we are without seeing anything that can impact on that. Enneagram however is highly influenced by environment, as well as the natural abilities our MBTI brings to the table.

Using ENTPs as an example; a young child is destined to grow up into a strapping ENTP adult, if they have an average childhood, average relationship with their parents, neither too much nor too little stress they will be an Enneagram 7. However there are a few other Enneagram types they can develop into with minimal changes to their environment

Maybe their parents encourage them to be focused on success and they develop 3 traits stronger, maybe they are pushed into taking responsibility and control so develop 8 traits, maybe they are shown people can't be trusted and develop 6 traits. All the types listed so far are relatively common as primary Enneagram types for ENTPs (6 is not uncommon) so I hypothesise that there is a synchronicity there for a young ENTP to develop into any with relative ease in the right environment.

As an Enneagram becomes less and less common for a certain MBTI stronger influence must be present in childhood to push them in a different direction. ENTP 9s are not common, however when looking at common tritypes of ENTPs on this site 9 is quite common as the gut type, I consider that an indication that the qualities to create that type are somewhat in synch with ENTP traits, it's just quite a bit further away from the norm so external influence is needed, in that scenario I hypnosis that the child felt a need to escape reality. 

An Enneagram 1, 2 or 4 for an ENTP would seem to be in contradiction of each other, someone claiming that type would normally be mistyped, but I believe they can exist, there would simply have been more pressure on that child when developing their fears, desires and goals so they went against some natural ENTP traits.

The patterns one should be looking for in uncommon combinations is similar drivers and emotions in childhood, but only in relation to those of the same MBTI as they each have their natural Enneagram inclinations.


----------



## Inky (Dec 2, 2008)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> Patrick Stewart is another ENTJ 4w3


Haha! I can see the similarities. My brother looks cold and unfriendly when he doesn't talk, but very animated when he does. The best moments are when he seems totally uninterested in the conversation - quiet for a really long time until you kind of forget he's listening - and then comes up with a dry and incredibly clever one-liner that cracks everyone up.

@Sonny
I second your opinion, completely. My mum is the most 2-ish person I know, and she is a major influence in my life. Not sure where I got the 1 from though. Probably from my dad. Yeah. Despite being very laid-back, he is extremely meticulous when it came to doing work. He's also very, very particular about ethics. I'm close to both parents so I'm guessing that's where the influence came from.

EDIT: There's this really interesting site about parenting styles and its influence on a child's enneagram: http://pstypes.blogspot.sg/


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

Heh, when I read that chart I lol'd ; *absolutely no ESFP 5's or ESTJ 4's*

Now I really wanna meet one.



Inky said:


> EDIT: There's this really interesting site about parenting styles and its influence on a child's enneagram: http://pstypes.blogspot.sg/


Doesn't fit me at all - I should be an 8, and then a 4...WAIT. *squints at tritype* 
...

Maybe my teachers were slightly more encouraging? Hmm...maybe half of them...
Oh, hell with it.


----------



## voicetrocity (Mar 31, 2012)

In all the research I've been doing on the Enneagram, It's always interesting for me to see how much emphasis is placed on "rare" types.
I don't think any combination is impossible; I just see cognitive functions as the "tool belt" to use towards enneagram goals/motivations, and my tool belt has served it's purpose very well. 
@Inky: That's a very interesting article; though I'm going to play devils advocate and say it doesn't apply to me. I'll state that I raised myself until the day I die; and I've always attributed my enneagram type being more influenced by the numerous medical problems I had early on in life, and the great amount of vulnerability I was forced to tolerate/learned to resent, due to them. Though, I haven't found an environmental childhood development, type 8 description I've related to yet. I had completely different elements in place, but the way I responded to them matches up.


----------



## wisdom (Dec 31, 2008)

I doubt that Patrick Stewart is ENTJ. Also, I suspect that dramatic early hair loss impacted his personality development; he's talked a bit about that.


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

As others have pointed out, 6 is not uncommon for ENTP. I wonder if some of the 4s would be mistyped ENFPs.

I also think while 7 is hand in hand with Pe types that some who think they're 7 are really 6s.


----------



## thecalmnapalm (Jun 19, 2014)

Sonny said:


> An Enneagram 1, 2 or 4 for an ENTP would seem to be in contradiction of each other, someone claiming that type would normally be mistyped, but I believe they can exist, there would simply have been more pressure on that child when developing their fears, desires and goals so they went against some natural ENTP traits.


I have been trying to find a few more ENTP's online with the Enneagram type 2 personality. Frankly, I just started learning about Myers Briggs about a month ago. I subscribed to the ********* YouTube channel and started picking up on the types as well as the Enneagrams within the last week. 

I first took a free online test and the results said that I was an ENFP. 

However, when I realized that I had introverted thinking as a primary 3rd function as opposed to feeling as the initial (3rd) function in an ENFP. I have to say I was way happier that I was an ENFP at first. I even wrote a blog on my website about what I "thought" it meant. (which was later retracted)

I decided to go take a few more. I took the free Carl Jung test (humanmetrics[dot]com]HumanMetrics - online relationships, personality and entrepreneur tests, personal solution center[/url]) and my results were in staggering favor of the ENTP type. 
So I then went and paid for one at personalitymax[dot]com which was a lot more in depth and over 200 questions. (which I would be happy to share my results with those ENTP's looking for validation. ) 

I am half samoan, half Caucasian. 

Why am I saying this? I have read a ton of reviews on how rare Enneagram type 2's are with ENTP's and I was surprised to see that my type was so rare. I took both the Enneagram Type tests and Instinctive Variants tests as well... I took each free version and then was dead set on finding the true answers and so I took the paid versions for both Enneagram and Variants. Both times I came up with Type 2 as well as a variant of sxso. Which as an ENTP, I already intuitively knew what I thought most of the answers were before I finished reading the paragraph. However, I took myself out of that position and simply thought about each word and each meaning in the questions and how they correspond with both my thought conclusions as well as my intent to "Find My True Answer"

So my question to the reader is the following question: 

Why would it be possible to know an ENTP who actually cares about you? 

Someone who is an ENTP by nature, but yet isn't self centered and always trying to be right (although I do catch myself now trying to "prove" something, when in all reality I am just saying HI! I exist. I am not fake and I am not any other type) 

answer: I don't know an answer I can give without offending someone on this forum. I just know that I am here. I care about people and I care about others because I have a Samoan heart I guess and I know that intuitively speaking, sometimes when I take simple things like reason and religion and go too deep that I come back with a million theories and no hard evidence, I realize what I am thinking doesn't make any sense through spirit or reason alone. However it does with the 2 combined.

One thing I do know though is that language has taken meaning from many forms. 

Including, but not limited to spiritual language. This language can if used in the right way, hit the heart where logic cannot. I am not trying to derail on a religious tangent, but I do care about others and what they think as the Enneagram 2 (with a tie of 7 and 5 close behind) test I took suggests. I am that I am. 

I don't even know if that sounds bad really because I have to be careful not to offend others. But yes, I catch on to things extremely fast. My mind really is a web of pieces that connect every second of the day. I just try to simplify it with the combination of knowing what my true motives are. Yes, I usually DO know what to say in most situations. 

I have tried to consider your feelings and judgements to know WHEN to say them. I was raised very strong in my faith, but yet saw many contradicting behaviors within my own family growing up so I rebelled a little. (while staying safe) 

I didn't rely on much else for a while besides my own mind and eventually my own heart. I started however, to care about others like the stereotypical "Hardcore New Jersey Guy" ( that is possibly an ENTJ ) or the "Soft-and-Sweet, _supportive & caring mother_" (possible INFJ) 

I have personally come to the solution to all puzzles and hierarchical tables that come in my mind. 

Whatever personality type you are, you matter to me. 

Summary: (I know this is long and I have probably lost some people at this point so I apologize for that)

As a Natural ENTP, I do have to challenge those who might say that ENTP's cannot have Type 2 personalities. (Not To Prove You Wrong, but again to simply address that we do exist) *I am NOT an ENFP*. 

I feel Empathy far more than I feel Sympathy, however I have literally trained my mind to turn off when my heart wants to speak. My heart is now speaking without an Empathetic approach, but rather an authentic message to any other ENTP's out there like me, that is reading this and feels (with their heart) as well as knows (brain) that he or she is not mistyped. 

-Kristian G.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Kabosu said:


> As others have pointed out, 6 is not uncommon for ENTP. I wonder if some of the 4s would be mistyped ENFPs.
> 
> I also think while 7 is hand in hand with Pe types that some who think they're 7 are really 6s.


To be quite honest, I think genuine 7s are really rare and I don't think it has any connection at all to Pe more than it superficially overlapping with Pe descriptions. 7 is most of all about being in tune with the natural flow of life. "To go with the flow and see where life leads you" is the truth for a 7. 

Similarly, I think type 6 is a lot more rare than what people type has here on this site too. The problem is that type 6 has become this one-size-fits-all typing along with 9, but an actual 6 should in my opinion superficially look a lot like a 5 online. 5s should have a sadistic tinge to them, a focus, a zest and a lust for power and life. It should be gleaned whenever the 5 does choose to share some of their thoughts with the world. It's the difference between the rejection and attachment triad. 6s are in a sense, softer, gentler.

I also think 2 is a lot more common than what the statistics suggest, along with 3. A lot of 2s don't see their 2-ness precisely because they are so focused on the other rather than themselves.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

A better title, rarely stereotyped enneagram and mbti combinations.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> The problem is that type 6 has become this one-size-fits-all typing along with 9, but an actual 6 should in my opinion superficially look a lot like a 5 online.


Some of them do, but I still think 6s can vary a lot superficially. 

As for type 2, I think perhaps it can be especially easy for male 2s to mistake themselves for another type, due to gender-role stuff. Dunno how common the type is overall, though.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Kink said:


> Some of them do, but I still think 6s can vary a lot superficially.


That can be said for every type though, but not to the point where the type almost appears opposite to each other like 6 and cp6. The problem with cp6 is that cp6 isn't really an intellectual type but if we go back to what type 6 really is about at its core, it's a HEAD type. They are intellectuals, thinkers. 6 has become equivalent to anxiety but anxiety does not in itself indicate 6. It's a human thing to doubt and be anxious at various parts in our lives because we are all born with the ability to be, but for type 6 is more than that. Their anxiety is an existential one, not an emotional one. 



> As for type 2, I think perhaps it can be especially easy for male 2s to mistake themselves for another type, due to gender-role stuff. Dunno how common the type is overall, though.


I think a lot of 2s mistype as 8, 9, 5, 3.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> That can be said for every type though,


I never said otherwise, but since you said they _should _look like 5, it's implied that every 6 looks like that. Which I don't quite agree with.



> but not to the point where the type almost appears opposite to each other like 6 and cp6. The problem with cp6 is that cp6 isn't really an intellectual type but if we go back to what type 6 really is about at its core, it's a HEAD type. They are intellectuals, thinkers.


Hmm, so you don't think cp6 fits being a head type?

I don't see myself as very intellectual, so I'm not sure if that's what being a head type is necessarily about, though. (Unless I'm mistyped. :tongue



> I think a lot of 2s mistype as 8, 9, 5, 3.


Perhaps so.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Kink said:


> I never said otherwise, but since you said they _should _look like 5, it's implied that every 6 looks like that. Which I don't quite agree with.
> 
> 
> Hmm, so you don't think cp6 fits being a head type?


I'll respond to these two in the same because they tie in with each other. No, cp6 is imo not a legit 6 type. I may even opine that cp6 isn't even a legit type in itself, at least given the current system. And I think without knowing exactly what goes on in a 5's or a 6's head, it might be difficult to scrutinize between the two. The real difference lies in the focus of subject thoughts. 5s care about finding ONE or THE answer, but 6s care about whether it IS true. 



> I don't see myself as very intellectual, so I'm not sure if that's what being a head type is necessarily about, though. (Unless I'm mistyped. :tongue


Of course, not every 6 is going to be smart or extremely intellectual, but I think the disposition should be there to one degree or another, to go in line with the fact that their primary intelligence center is the mind triad.


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

ephemereality said:


> To be quite honest, I think genuine 7s are really rare and I don't think it has any connection at all to Pe more than it superficially overlapping with Pe descriptions. 7 is most of all about being in tune with the natural flow of life. "To go with the flow and see where life leads you" is the truth for a 7.


But the ego-fixation of type 7 is planning. Not necessarily literal planning, but the belief that they have to look out for themselves and make sure their needs and desires will be met because there is no natural flow or plan for them (Holy Plan). 7's believe the world can deprive them of what they need to be happy if they're not looking out for their needs and making sure they're headed in a good direction, with good experiences ahead.

Am I wrong? Shouldn't 7 then be the _least _in tune with the natural flow of life?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Silveresque said:


> But the ego-fixation of type 7 is planning. Not necessarily literal planning, but the belief that they have to look out for themselves and make sure their needs and desires will be met because there is no natural flow or plan for them (Holy Plan). 7's believe the world can deprive them of what they need to be happy if they're not looking out for their needs and making sure they're headed in a good direction, with good experiences ahead.
> 
> Am I wrong? Shouldn't 7 then be the _least _in tune with the natural flow of life?


No, that would be a 1. 7s are very much in tune with the natural flow of things, but the problem is that this natural flow is an escape mechanism away from pain. I see 7s as drifting in the wind, kind of. Compare to 5. 5 is also all about planning and preparation but 7s being closer to the will center will actually go out and seize their opportunities as opposed to a 5 that will observe from afar, feeling too disempowered to actually act on desire. 

As you emphasize yourself, 7s look for good experiences and what comes out ahead. They are the kinds of types who seize the moment without spending too much time or thought about anything else than that. They are on the lookout for new things. That's why it's stereotyped around Pe. Holy Plan would be to actually get in touch with pain and to really structure life, to realize that you can't continue being a kid that just goes through it without ever lingering on whatever hurts you. 7 is the type that refuses to grow up, they want to stay the eternal child. I think perhaps @Blue Flare can explain better since she types as a 7.


----------



## Ummon (Jun 16, 2014)

I know an INFP who typed as 3 once, but I'd think she is rather a 4.
Can't speak for myself since my tritype is 4-6-1 and I'm INFJ. Doesn't seem out of the ordinary to me.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> I'll respond to these two in the same because they tie in with each other. No, cp6 is imo not a legit 6 type. I may even opine that cp6 isn't even a legit type in itself, at least given the current system.


What do you type do you think those cp6s likely are then?



> And I think without knowing exactly what goes on in a 5's or a 6's head, it might be difficult to scrutinize between the two. The real difference lies in the focus of subject thoughts. 5s care about finding ONE or THE answer, but 6s care about whether it IS true.


Well, I guess that's one way to sum up the difference between them. There's also that 5 is a withdrawn type. So they'll withdraw to find the answer while 6 will look to their environment. And stuff.



> Of course, not every 6 is going to be smart or extremely intellectual, but I think the disposition should be there to one degree or another, to go in line with the fact that their primary intelligence center is the mind triad.


There's some thinking going on, but goodness knows how smart it is, lol.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Kink said:


> What do you type do you think those cp6s likely are then?


A lot of things. Insecure people, people who suffer from overall anxiety issues (not necessarily existential anxiety though, importance difference), people who could be typed as 11, 12 or 10 in JSR's system etc. I think the type is more misunderstood than even this forum gives credit for. 



> Well, I guess that's one way to sum up the difference between them. There's also that 5 is a withdrawn type. So they'll withdraw to find the answer while 6 will look to their environment. And stuff.


Yes, but I wanted to emphasize the nature of their thinking since both are head types. 



> There's some thinking going on, but goodness knows how smart it is, lol.


Applies to all types lol.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> Applies to all types lol.


Just saying, man.


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

INTJ 4w5 sp/sx


----------

